# Sierra Noble Vimy Performance - The Warrior's Lament



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Canadian musician Sierra Noble of Winnipeg, Manitoba played the violin solo, "The Warrior's Lament", at the Vimy rededication.

It was a haunting performance on the massive memorial structure, but nowhere can I find a video of her performance which I would like to save for the future.

Anyone know of a site to get same, or if it is even available? I have run out of searching ideas.

Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Anyone?


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

Other than contacting Sierra Noble, I don't know where one could get a video of that performance. Perhaps Veterans Affairs or the Legion might be willing to issue one.

The music, Warriors Lament or Metis Prayer, was recorded in its original form as Grandma Blanche and is available on Noble's Fiddlin' Fingers and Spirit of the Strings CDs. 

Grandma Blanche, however, is similar to but not identical to Warriors Lament/Metis Prayer. Noble first wrote it when she was 11 after her great grandmother died. She recorded it a couple years later. She admits it changed subtly when she performed it almost daily for Aboriginal veterans touring Europe in 2005. They asked her to rename it Metis Prayer, later they asked her to rename it again to Warriors Lament to include all Aboriginal veterans.


----------

